# RE: Lesser Heavenly Circulation of Qigong



## Trimis (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone have favored technique for opening the 'Lesser Circulation' , or to strengthen it once opened, I'd like to hear about it! Thanks.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 8, 2011)

I can open your lesser heavenly areas but it might hurt a bit. The strengthening you will have to do on your own after I am finished.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 9, 2011)

> Anyone have favored technique for opening the 'Lesser Circulation' , or to strengthen it once opened, I'd like to hear about it! Thanks.



The Dui and Ren channel are always open however you can have spots blocked. What you are refering to is passing more Qi thru the 2 channels. In order to do this you need to generate and gather more. You should not favor any technique to do Xiao zhou tian or even Da zhou tian. If you practice correctly you will find there really is no technique to do to accomplish this. This is why Liu I Ming wrote" &#37027;&#20123;&#24635;&#24819;&#30528;&#27704;&#29983;&#30340;&#20154;&#65292;&#21453;&#32780;&#26356;&#25509;&#36817;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290; If you do not know understand what this says you should seek out a qualified teacher.

I really do not see "opening" the dui and ren channel hurting unless there is a severe blocking in the channel "Bu tong ze tong" &#19981;&#36890;&#21017;&#30171; I think in my opinion if there is block in the channel you should see a TCM doctor first than have a teacher guide you thru the process.


----------

